# Charles Daly 28ga, did I make a mistake?



## zaconb

I have been looking for a 28ga SxS for a while and stumbled across a Charles Daly Field Hunter II new for 800.00! Then I started hearing bad things about CD, their guns.... I will be using this gun for early grouse/woodcock hunting not more than 10 times a year; my question is did I make a mistake? Should I get rid of it before I put a shell through it?


----------



## Dick Monson

zac, couple of questions for you. Is that avitar a GWP? And how is the grouse and woodcock hunting in Q? (I Hopeeeeeeee that's a GWP). This forum needs some woodcock stories. Before my knees go I intend to raid Minnesota with Sammy.


----------



## Remington 7400

If I were you I'd get rid of that CD as soon as possiable. I've never been around a CD that was anything but junk. Stick with remington, beretta, benelli, franchi, and winchester.


----------



## Burly1

Zac, if you complete and mail in the warranty card, you are covered by a lifetime repair warranty. That alone would convince me to keep the gun, especially if it fit well and I shot it well. I absolutely love a 28, and am going to upgrade my O/U to a SxS sometime in the future. Good shooting, Burl


----------

